
Virtually Unlimited Memory: Escaping the Chrome Sandbox - weinzierl
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2019/04/virtually-unlimited-memory-escaping.html?m=1
======
pcwalton
This is yet another use-after-free in C++ code. It's modern C++ code written
by excellent programmers following state-of-the-art security practices. Smart
pointers, lambdas, you name it: it's all there. Yet a critical memory safety
vulnerability still slipped through the cracks.

~~~
bsagdiyev
Of course, rewriting in Rust is the only moral choice, right?

~~~
Waterluvian
We don't tear down every building when we update the building code. We just
improve how we build the new ones.

~~~
goalieca
Or we require people to bring it up to code when they do major renovations
(seems more in line with the Firefox rewrite)

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
FF does abide by this rule in-fact. Almost every new component is written in
Rust. [https://wiki.mozilla.org/Oxidation](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Oxidation)

------
ramon
I knew about this unlimited memory for years Chrome uses all the memory it can
get. This is why I was testing firefox the other day.

